# Classic Raid Gilde Lvl 60



## Toni Monaco (20. Oktober 2010)

Hiho, ich suche eine Classic Raid Gilde, egal ob Horde oder Allianz. Hauptsache bei Lvl 60 ist Schluss.

Grüße Monaco


----------



## xerkxes (21. Oktober 2010)

Versuchs bei enjoy the past.

http://enjoythepast.de/portal.php


----------



## Ugla (21. Oktober 2010)

Schade - ca ein Jahr zu spät ...
sonst hätte ich die das hier empfohlen

http://forum.buffed....ur-zeit-bei-60/

Aber wir werden mit Cata weiter auf die Scherbe ziehen. Gründe dafür : ZG wird es nicht mehr geben, AQ 20 wird ne 10er und wenn es mit den Talenten so belibt, kannst du MC mit 10 - 15 Leuten locker durchrushen während du Klitschko im TV zuguckst ...

Wie gesagt, nicht nur für unser Projekt wohl zu spät ...

glg und viel Glück beim suchen

Sambi


----------

